# Can't upgrade LibGL related files



## Hanky-panky (Nov 10, 2014)

I have this strange behaviour on my system:

```
FreeBSD freebsd10vm 10.0-RELEASE-p12 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p12 #0: Tue Nov 4 04:15:03 UTC 2014 root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

The index shows there are this upgrades for my LibGL related files, then if I try to upgrade them (I do use Portmaster to compile my ports), it keeps reinstalling the installed versions.

```
libEGL-9.1.7_4 < needs updating (index has 10.3.2)
libGL-9.1.7_3 < needs updating (index has 10.3.2)
libglapi-9.1.7_2 < needs updating (index has 10.3.2)
libglesv2-9.1.7_3 < needs updating (index has 10.3.2)
```
In my make.conf I correctly specified:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
And my X.Org installed version is: xorg-7.7_1 with Xorg-server: xorg-server-1.12.4_9,1.

The system is perfectly working, packages have all been updated (via Portmaster, I build them myself) and if someone can help me to understand why this libGL upgrade behaviour happens that would be welcome.


----------



## fonz (Nov 11, 2014)

I already explained this several times over the last few days. This was the first instance.


----------

